# Mill Drill and Lathe



## cjharley (23 Nov 2020)

Hi all

I am currently looking to buy a mill drill with access dro around £3000 to £4000 and a Lathe for same sort of money, just don't know what buy, 
I am also buying WNS, English Wheel, deep throat Shrinker, bead roller and a combination brake, etc Has anyone got experience with dealing with WNS and what quality is their gear like.
Any answers or recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TFrench (23 Nov 2020)

cjharley said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am currently looking to buy a mill drill with access dro around £3000 to £4000 and a Lathe for same sort of money, just don't know what buy,
> I am also buying WNS, English Wheel, deep throat Shrinker, bead roller and a combination brake, etc Has anyone got experience with dealing with WNS and what quality is their gear like.
> Any answers or recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


What work are you planning to do? If it's model engineering you don't want 3 tons of beefy milling machine.... 
W Neal sell half decent import tools and refurbish good quality old kit. Decent company to deal with - we use them for spares for our Pittsburgh lock machine at work.


----------



## kenledger (24 Nov 2020)

I would love a shop with those toys. Going by his nic "*cjharley" i *would say he is making bits for his bike. I would have like that machinery when i had my Harley's, well the first two anyway .


----------



## cjharley (25 Nov 2020)

TFrench said:


> What work are you planning to do? If it's model engineering you don't want 3 tons of beefy milling machine....
> W Neal sell half decent import tools and refurbish good quality old kit. Decent company to deal with - we use them for spares for our Pittsburgh lock machine at work.


Hi Buddy, I intend to start to modify my GSX1400 moving controls forward, belly exhaust, mono shock swing arm, and totally re-do tank rear plastics etc, I have a bit of money for the new toys... Always dreamed of doing this for years, I'm not getting any older, After GSX1400, The road king will be getting similar treatment.
Looking for something like the Cormak AT320 milling and turning lathe & Cormak ZX7055 DRO Milling and Drill Machine. 
WNS look good. 
Thanks
CJ


----------



## cjharley (25 Nov 2020)

kenledger said:


> I would love a shop with those toys. Going by his nic "*cjharley" i *would say he is making bits for his bike. I would have like that machinery when i had my Harley's, well the first two anyway .


I am investing in my retirement LOL


----------



## TFrench (25 Nov 2020)

The cormak actually looks ok, I'd never heard of them. For that money though there is a fully kitted out KRV2000 on eBay, a lot more machine for the money. Lathe wise I would look at Colchester masters or Harrison m300s. I'm not sure what your budget is like, but the machine is just the beginning. I've probably got more money wrapped up in tooling than I do machines. It's a slippery slope!


----------



## cjharley (27 Nov 2020)

TFrench said:


> The cormak actually looks ok, I'd never heard of them. For that money though there is a fully kitted out KRV2000 on eBay, a lot more machine for the money. Lathe wise I would look at Colchester masters or Harrison m300s. I'm not sure what your budget is like, but the machine is just the beginning. I've probably got more money wrapped up in tooling than I do machines. It's a slippery slope!


I want to buy new, plus the Cormak looks ok, they also do a starter pack of bits and pieces. I am currently getting the house worked on, I need a 3 phase inverter for the mill, I have one but its buried under most of the rubbish from the house, I will be hunting for it on Saturday, so if don't comment next week, I lost the hunt and buried alive LOL I have also found out today I can get a hobby licence of Solidworks.


----------



## Jelly (27 Nov 2020)

Is there a particular reason for getting a mill lathe combination and a separate small mill?

If not for similar money you could have a Warco GH1440 Lathe and Super Major Vario Mill, or GH1230 Lathe and WM20 Mill, depending on whether a larger lathe capacity, and a medium variable speed mill, or a decent but not massive lathe, and Bridgeport clone knee mill would be more useful to you.

I can't speak for their mills, but I've put a lot of hours on Warco GH1440 and GH1236 (Three phase variant of GH1230) lathes making some pretty high precision parts and doing challenging tasks like hard turning with CBN inserts, and find very little to fault with them, excellent value for money and good customer service.


----------



## PhilipL (20 Dec 2020)

I am in Northern Ireland and have a large universal mill which has not been used for some time and which has a vertical head. Very substantial, but also very cheap to the right person. I am downsizing and getting rid of my workshop equipment.


----------

